# Share some bizarre reasons for tantrums



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

We live in an apartment complex, and my son LOVES coming with me into the stinky garbage room to drop bags of garbage and recycling into the bins. He's also really into declaring whether we're carrying recycling ("blue bapa") or garbage ("black bapa") -- and he's actually really good at telling which is which!

So today I was in a bit of a rush and got ahead of him, and chucked the recycling into the bin before he got there. He was like, "OH NO! BLUE BAPA!" I brought him into the room with me and showed him the garbage cans, hoping that would appease, but it was too late. I had thrown it in without him. Massive tantrum ensued, involving him throwing himself onto the nasty floor of the garage.

I don't even let him put the stuff in himself because I don't want his hands to get dirty- he just watches me do it. And apparently it's such an important part of his day that it was worth a full-on flip out.

Toddlers are so weird!









What weird things have sparked tantrums in your little one?


----------



## milehighmonkeys (Apr 13, 2006)

Not having panties that match the outfit she wants to wear. There's no reasoning with that, either. Even though no one is going to see them, she wants them to match.


----------



## sarahr (Mar 29, 2007)

Not being able to wear her apple pajamas. Every. Single. Day. Even when they're dirty.


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

Yesterday DD was poking around in the pantry and found a bag of gummy fruit snacks







:. She brought it to me to open and typically I cut the bag across the top with scissors, but I was doing something and I didn't feel like getting up and going into the kitchen for the scissors, so I ripped the bag open down the side. She was horrified. "You did it wrong, Mommy! I don't want it!! Do it right!! That's the wrong way!!" then right into full-on meltdown, lying on the floor, screaming her head off. Because the bag was opened down the side, not across the top, you understand.

I got another bag out of the pantry and cut the top off and gave it to her. Then she was fine.









Toddlers!


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milehighmonkeys* 
Not having panties that match the outfit she wants to wear. There's no reasoning with that, either. Even though no one is going to see them, she wants them to match.

I feel the same way, although I manage not to tantrum over it.









When you have a toddler, so many things aren't a logical trigger creating a tantrum: it's really the other way around, and any "reason" will do. Actually, that's true even when they're older (count grown-ups in that statement, becuase it fully applies!).... Everything is always better if the basics are okay: *tired/hungry/overstimulated*. If those three are okay, everything's manageable; if those three aren't okay, everything's going to sh!t no matter what.


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bleu* 
I feel the same way, although I manage not to tantrum over it.









When you have a toddler, so many things aren't a logical trigger creating a tantrum: it's really the other way around, and any "reason" will do. Actually, that's true even when they're older (count grown-ups in that statement, becuase it fully applies!).... Everything is always better if the basics are okay: *tired/hungry/overstimulated*. If those three are okay, everything's manageable; if those three aren't okay, everything's going to sh!t no matter what.

That's definitely true, no doubt. But sometimes they really do fixate on weird things even when nor overtired, hungry, etc. The time he had his recycling tantrum, he had just eaten breakfast and it was at a normally very mellow, happy time of the day. I think he was genuinely distressed about the minor change in routine!


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

The cheese broke. She wanted a slice of cheese and as I handed it to her the corner broke off. She wouldn't eat it and threw it on the floor.


----------



## basmom (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masel* 
The cheese broke. She wanted a slice of cheese and as I handed it to her the corner broke off. She wouldn't eat it and threw it on the floor.

...and heaven forbid you actually break the slice in half (one for each hand - last week's preferred method) and he wanted it big!


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Flushing the toilet. Apparently, I'm not allowed to when she pees. If I forget, and flush it myself, she screams. When I remember to let her do it, she says, "Whine, Mommy, whine!" She wants *me* to whine about not being able to flush the toilet! And then she tells me I can do it next time.


----------



## sarahr (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybunmom* 
Flushing the toilet. Apparently, I'm not allowed to when she pees. If I forget, and flush it myself, she screams. When I remember to let her do it, she says, "Whine, Mommy, whine!" She wants *me* to whine about not being able to flush the toilet! And then she tells me I can do it next time.

This has got to be one of the funniest things I've read. I love it!


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybunmom* 
Flushing the toilet. Apparently, I'm not allowed to when she pees. If I forget, and flush it myself, she screams. When I remember to let her do it, she says, "Whine, Mommy, whine!" She wants *me* to whine about not being able to flush the toilet! And then she tells me I can do it next time.











That's awesome. And, I imagine, rather annoying. Hehehe.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Not as funny as being asked to whine when the toilet is flushed..... but DD threw a TANTRUM the other day bc we didn't go to the airport.
We had no reason to go to the airport, and hadn't gone to the airport for months, and I have no idea why she thought we might go to the airport, but there it is.....
~maddymama


----------



## Avarie (Sep 8, 2004)

How about changing a poopy diaper?? Yesterday Spencer screamed and wailed about having his poopy diaper changed. Yeah.


----------



## mamacita angelica (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybunmom* 
Flushing the toilet. Apparently, I'm not allowed to when she pees. If I forget, and flush it myself, she screams. When I remember to let her do it, she says, "Whine, Mommy, whine!" She wants *me* to whine about not being able to flush the toilet! And then she tells me I can do it next time.

That made my day! Hilarious!









We had a few today one because I gave her a blueberry instead of her pulling it out of the bowl, and then vice versa thirty seconds later.


----------



## WildinTheory (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avarie* 
How about changing a poopy diaper?? Yesterday Spencer screamed and wailed about having his poopy diaper changed. Yeah.

Oh yes. This is us, a lot. Yesterday, he had a full on meltdown after a diaper change and I couldn't figure out what the problem was. He got up, reached into the diaper pail and pulled out the wet diaper I had just taken off him, and wanted it back on. I told him it was wet and of course he disolved into even louder tears as I put it back into the diaper pail. He went back for it a second time so I finally put a clean snap-in liner into that diaper and put it back on him. (Even though it was damp. *ew!!*)


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Using the open carton of OJ that is at the top of the fridge instead of the unopened one on the bottom shelf that he pulled out.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

My DD has had numerous tantrums over not being able to use her yogurt to paint the table. She also had one the other day because she had picked an apple off the tree and I wouldn't let her eat it because of the gigantic worm hole on it, major freak out!!!!

Toddlers are so weird sometimes.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

DD had a freak out the other day because I took her purple shorts out of the dresser. Wearing those shorts was fine and dandy, she just wanted to take them out of the drawer herself. Even though she has never before (or since, for that matter) taken her clothes out herself. She didn't even, at that point, know what i was going to dress her in, I still pick out all her clothes.

Wierd kid. She blew a fit, and as I'm trying to figure out what was wrong, she took them off the one leg I had managed to get on her, screaming and crying the whole time, and climbed up on the bed, demanded I open the drawer, put them back in the drawer, got off the bed, turned around, got back up on the bed, demanded I open the drawer, pulled out the exact.same.pair. of purple shorts and said "These. Now. Ok."

NOW they are OK, because she took them out herself.

Whatever, wierd kid!


----------



## jjawm (Jun 17, 2007)

Dd insists on wearing layers. Today she wore three different shirts. She threw a huge tantrum when I tried to take one off. Heaven forbid she actually wears just one shirt or dress like other children.


----------



## lemurik (Jul 26, 2007)

DS must be the one to break off the blackened end of the banana. If I do it, the whole thing is thrown out.
Of course the next day its the opposite


----------



## mamamille (Nov 30, 2006)

How about because the garbageman took our garbage? She threw one of the biggest (as in lasted for 30 MIN!!!) of screaming and crying about the man and truck and "MINE!" ... heh, heh

or when the last hole for put-put took her ball. Of course this one we knew she wouldn't be able to handle it, but there was no stopping it and it really was funny.

I had a flash of wisdom today when I realized that they at this age they have mastered so much that their lives are so "do-able", even when you sit back and let them do. That even a piece of cheese (I also have a "big one mama" obsessed child) is really a piece of their reality and one which they are compulsively trying to create.

god help us! LOL


----------



## Hippie Mama in MI (Jan 15, 2008)

Ds gets to watch about an hour of morning tv (educational only). Every day at 11:30, I switch the TV off and DS is expected to do other things. Usually we read or go outdoors.

And every single day, he screams and cries when the TV goes off. It makes me worry that maybe I shouldn't let him watch it at all...









He also screams and cries whenever he sees movie end-credits. Every.single.time.


----------



## abitofcrunchmama (Jan 21, 2008)

Over the weekend we were at a birthday party that had a kiddy pool. DS was having a grand time, in the pool, splashing around. I was eating a piece of bread and he wanted some--he dipped the bread into the water. I wouldn't let him eat it the soggy bread. Epic tantrum ensued. Who likes soggy bread?


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

We have minor tantrums daily if a meal is refered to as such. So, breakfast, lunch and supper are all called snacks.

If we are shopping and DS is done he has a melt down sitting in the cart insisting I can't buy whatever item I'm placing in the cart because "that's for other people"

Wrong sized food can send him over the edge! I was making a snack and DS hears me turn the microwave on and he calls/whines out "I don't want cheesy trianges- they are yucky" Through his sobs he finally agrees to try them not cut into triangles- I left it big like a sandwich...all was right with the world again.

Getting dressed, getting undressed, going somewhere, returning home, not driving the direction he wants to go in (which is usually off road)


----------



## atom'smama (Mar 26, 2006)

wow we have issues with bananas here too. He wants to "open" the banana but sometimes can't if it isn't really ripe. I will have to open it and then pretend that the skin is intact so that he can peel it himself. We are in a major "do it myself" phase around here.


----------



## dutchgal (Nov 25, 2006)

How about DD spotting a knife I was using to give her apple slices with, she wants to hold it. I say no, she flips out royally.

Or, refusing to let her play on the busy road with her little walker toy. Cars go by almost every few seconds!

Oh what mean mommies we are...


----------



## Mummytwice (Sep 26, 2006)

For about two weeks my DD was facinated with my going to the bathroom. She would follow me into the bathroom whenever I went. One day she pulls my pants all the way down to my ankles and sticks her head between my knees and watches me pee. (this coincided with needing to watch herself pee) I removed her head and started to pull my pants back up- she grabs my pants and nearly rips them out of my hands trying to pull them back down screaming her head off. Apparently it was important to watch.







ok. The next day I have to pee so bad I am dancing, I run to the bathroom, am undoing my pants, DD runs in grabs my undone belt and starts trying to do it UP, all the while screaming "NO, Mommy, NO, UP UP UP." I could not get my pants down at all because now she was pulling them up for me. My sister ended up coming and taking her sreaming into the next room so I could use the washroom.









I sometimes wish they came with thought bubbles.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

: Oh dear, at least my DD isn't pulling my pants off and on. She did push me off the potty and proceed to stick her hands in.

Some things like the shorts out of the drawer, I can see the measure of control they feel, but some, good grief, wow.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

When I won't let her walk around with the amoxicillin bottle (that's supposed to be refrigerated)







.

When I put it back in the fridge she threw herself down and cried. I've never seen a child that loves to take medicine as much as her.

Now, to be fair, she is going through some major changes right now (she's moving from the infant room to the toddler room at school) so that may be contributing to her, shall we say, explosive attitude.


----------



## sarahr (Mar 29, 2007)

We had a new one today. DD really likes to watch DH shave. Normally he shaves while I'm getting dressed, and then we all go downstairs for breakfast. This morning, though, for whatever reason, we went downstairs for breakfast before he shaved. Enormous fit ensued, until DH and DD went back upstairs to shave.

The good news is, I got to eat breakfast by myself!

The girl does love her routines.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

We had a tantrum recently because I went to get the book that DS had requested rather than letting him get the book himself.

Mama: "Do you want a book?"
Toddler: "Tractor!" (i.e. "I want the tractor book!")
Mama: "Okay, I'll get your book."
Tantrum ensues.

Also, recently, he has a meltdown if I try to get him to wash his hands in the bathroom, after flushing or otherwise playing with the toilet, but he's fine with washing them at the kitchen sink.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

-If we are playing hide and seek and I'm not hiding properly.
-If I suggest going out, even somewhere fun like the park.
-If I try to put his shoes on the correct feet.
-If I try to put a clean shirt on him.
-If I try to clean up toys that he's not even playing with.
-If I say to not break all his crayons
-If I need him to put something back in the store that we aren't buying (I've just had to sneak things back)
-If mommy helps him instead of daddy.
-If daddy helps him instead of mommy.
-If I don't let him answer the phone (although he refuses to say anything when answering)
-If I tell him to close the fridge door after minutes of it being open and he's _looking._


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Because the oven is not cooking fast enough for her
Because the UPS man showed up
Because mommy is taking too long to poop!
Because I won't let her eat ALL the dog food in the bowl (although she does get some kibbles)
Because the fish did not eat the food SHE put in the tank
Because I have to trim her talons...I mean her toenails
Because her little sister deserves SOME attention once in a while
And........just because!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hippie Mama in MI* 
Ds gets to watch about an hour of morning tv (educational only). Every day at 11:30, I switch the TV off and DS is expected to do other things. Usually we read or go outdoors.

And every single day, he screams and cries when the TV goes off. It makes me worry that maybe I shouldn't let him watch it at all...








*
He also screams and cries whenever he sees movie end-credits. Every.single.time.*

Same here!


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

I think the biggest longest tantrum he's ever thrown was due to the fact that the elephants were off display at our local zoo. Oy! That was brutal, I think it scared us off the zoo for a couple of months. DH still hasn't been back. I have and with no incident thank goodness.


----------



## grisaleen (May 14, 2005)

Our biggest thing is shoes. She wears her shoes for days on end, even to bed. If I try to sneak them off before she's 100% deep asleep, she wakes up freaking out. And then first thing in the morning she starts asking for her shoes and won't do anything else until she finds them.

It's *so* hard to switch to a different pair of shoes when she outgrows the old ones.


----------



## amis2girls (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mummytwice* 
I sometimes wish they came with thought bubbles.









: That would make everything so much easier.


----------



## mendocino (Oct 7, 2005)

He wanted me to remove his leg. Not just 'move' his leg...REMOVE it. Take it completely off.

And this has has now manifested in loving me so much at bedtime he wants to take my head off so he can cuddle and sleep with it. <--no tantrums over this, just lots of laughs


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

giving her a drink in the "wrong" cup
taking a rice cake out of the packet instead of letting her do it
not being allowed to eat any more blueberries and strawberries even though she's eaten far too many already!


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

like many OP's, he breaks down when I do something contrary to our normal routine. like:

*I turned off the A/C on the furnace, and didn't let him "push the button".

*I started the clothes dryer myself, forgetting to let him "push the button".

but the strangest one was when he pulled a little piece of skin off his toe, handed it to me, I threw it on the floor (as much as you can throw a little piece of skin) and he lost his cool. He really wanted to keep that little piece of skin, I guess. Luckily Grammy was here and helped him settle down by suggesting he rub the carpet where the skin probably was and take comfort in knowing it's there somewhere.


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alicia622* 
If we are shopping and DS is done he has a melt down sitting in the cart insisting I can't buy whatever item I'm placing in the cart because "that's for other people"

that's so silly but sweet too.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxine45* 
but the strangest one was when he pulled a little piece of skin off his toe, handed it to me, I threw it on the floor (as much as you can throw a little piece of skin) and he lost his cool. He really wanted to keep that little piece of skin, I guess. Luckily Grammy was here and helped him settle down by suggesting he rub the carpet where the skin probably was and take comfort in knowing it's there somewhere.









:


----------



## Ellen Griswold (Feb 27, 2008)

Because she cannot eat a cracker with a fork.
Because mommy would like her to wear two shoes (not just the usual one) when we are in public.


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Because I won't let him "feel around" while I'm changing his poopy diaper. I'm so mean.

Because I won't let him carry around the ant trap.


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

when I fill his plate. Because that's not what he wants. He wants to eat from the main bowl!

Just imagine:
Me taking his plate and starting to add plain pasta (because no sauce oh no). Tantrum. Emptying pasta from plate again. Tantrum. Ok, adding SOME of the pasta to plate again, saying he WILL get plain rice too (no nothing else he wants for now). Ok. Me adding rice to his plate. Major tantrum. Me putting rice back into bowl. Tantrum gets worse. Him wanting the WHOLE bowl of rice and wanting to eat from that one. Me trying to convince him this rice is for ALL of us so he can't have the whole bowl. Tantrum. Me resolving to moving rice from the bowl to another one and letting him have a toddler portion of rice in the large bowl. Him still being suspicious. Finally he went to sit at the table with it, he ate half of it. Ignored the pasta.








Of course not that much latr he's hungry again







:.

Sometimes he gets a tantrum over wanting to eat with the serving spoon and/or fork(eg from salad). We've allowed it a few times when all were served anyway, worth a picture!


----------



## tarajean56 (May 2, 2007)

Not being able to put the last part of the banana back in the peel. I've actually taped it back in before, but DH decided to put his foot down. He felt this was one of life's tough lessons.









DS holding a stuffed lion in JC penny, suddenly deciding the lion was scared of the mall. I finally ended up carrying him out of the store while he screamed, "the lion's scared of the mall!!"


----------



## sacredmama (Dec 27, 2007)

We were at a music festival this weekend. There was one of those big inflated jumpy things. DS stared at it for literally HOURS. I asked many times, "Do you want to go on it?". Him- "No". SO when it was about to get dark they started to deflate the thing. DS flipped out screaming at me, "I wanna go on the jumpy thing, waaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!" Grrrrr....


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Walking her in her stroller, hoping she'll fall asleep because she needs to....
"I wanna go in the huppacopper!!! Right NOW!!" Can't those border patrol helicopters fly somewhere else when I'm trying to get her to nap???!!??


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Maybe I'm just lost in toddler land but this thread is one of the funniest things I have ever read in my life. Insisting mama pull up her pants when she desperately needs to pee and taking comfort in rubbing the carpet where the toe skin was...







:

Quote:

We have minor tantrums daily if a meal is refered to as such. So, breakfast, lunch and supper are all called snacks.
DS is the same way. It's all "snack" with a little flick of the finger (one of his many made up signs LOL).

DS is usually really easy going about sharing so I was a little taken aback today when he threw the mother of all melt downs because his cousin tried on his shoes. He was screaming at the top of his lungs, "Cady boots!". I took him in the bedroom to nurse and he went right to sleep


----------



## MimiB (Jul 30, 2006)

Flipping out b/c he wants to nurse from the "other side" but then when I do get him the "other side", he instantly wants the first one again!

Flipping out b/c someone called and I didn't immediately hand him the phone so he could talk to them. Once I realized and asked my friend if she'd talk to DS, he'd had it. Full meltdown b/c, NOW, he doesn't want to talk. 20 seconds ago was when he needed to talk on the phone.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

"Mama, what's in your butt?"
"Poop."
"Can I see it?"
"Not until I poop it out in the toilet."
"But I wanna SEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!" *freakout*


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecoteat* 
"Mama, what's in your butt?"
"Poop."
"Can I see it?"
"Not until I poop it out in the toilet."
"But I wanna SEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!" *freakout*

OMG.









Winner!


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

My son would freak out for any ol' reason.

One time he freaked out because we have to leave a cafe where he was happily staring at the ceiling fan. He kept reaching out to the fan while we were leaving and he was saying "Byeeee fan! Miss you!" And then he'd yell and scream because I wouldn't let him talk to the fan any longer.

Um, ok.


----------



## Shazer (Oct 6, 2006)

Because I wouldn't put on one shoe today.


----------



## Ubelle (Nov 3, 2006)

our latest tantrums are nursing related, Yesterday DD threw a fit becasue I wasn't accessing the breast from the top of my shirt, it was impossible, and we hardly ever nurse that way anyways... I offered her each side three time as she is melting down and she just kept pulling my shirt dwon and trying to grab at the collar.

And today she got mad when after she asked to nurse, I offered her the breast...crying and shirt pulling ensued. I don't know how to nurse wothout my breasts!!!


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

This is such a great thread it deserves a bump.


----------



## LittleYellow (Jul 22, 2004)

One of my dd's recently had a tantrum about "what is my other last name?"

Out of the blue starts crying asking "what is my last name?". I tell her and she cries "what is my OTHER last name?" I try all combos of her first, middle and last name. Nope. Last names of people we know. Nope. Last names of people from books. Nope.

"What last name would you like?", I ask.
"I want you to tell me mama."

I was just fresh out of last names by then.


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

The 2 muffins he was carrying around the house in each hand for like 2 hours finally began to crumble under the pressure. He was like tantruming and trying to scoop the crumbs off the floor and eat them and smush them back into perfect muffin form. What a weirdo.


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

Today's fit was because I couldn't reach up and touch the smoke alarm. Not that I've ever been able to.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

My daughter threw a fit because she wanted to call my mom, and *I* was using the phone.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

...food is the wrong colour, size or shape.

...food is in the wrong place.

...food item (cracker or cookie) is broken.

...food item (cracker or cookie) was whole, but after taking a bite out of it, it's not anymore, so give me a new one... what... I can't believe you're going to deny me the chance to take just one bite out of every whole cracker in the box!

...lots of issues from clothes that are the wrong colour, size, style, etc. DD once wore a purple flannel nightgown for 48 hours straight (in the summer) because it was the only thing that matched her beloved purple crocs.

...and the craziest one ever, we asked older DD if younger DD was asleep, older DD says that sibling is still awake, younger DD, feeling a little tired and cranky, proceeds to have a massive screaming and kicking fit, shouting, "I'm not awake, I'm asleep." DH nearly drove off the road.


----------



## stlmomof2 (Mar 30, 2006)

She ate most of the applesauce in the little plastic container. She put the spoon back in the container and the spoon knocked the container over. She tried to fix the situation but it happened repeatedly. Even Mommy couldn't get the container to stay up with the spoon in it. The same terrible thing happens with yogurt. Just agonizing for DD.


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm going to have to sub to this thread... I'm at school, I'm laughing so hard everyone is looking at me funny.







(Although I am laughing quietly)


----------



## GradysMom (Jan 7, 2007)

gnats


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

My DD just turned one, and this is simultaneously the funniest, most reassuring, and most terrifying thread I've seen on MDC!


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

Alright, I'm back









When the phone rings, or I say "Oh, I need to call "x" person." if I get up to get it, DD breaks down. Or basically if DH or I try to get *anything* that we say we need, she will get so upset if she can't get it.

Also, there's this Window World commercial that comes on, and they sing the entire thing. DD *loves* the commercial. She gets mad when it goes off, but she does calm down when I remind her that we see it at least 5 times a day. Silly girl.


----------



## operamommy (Nov 9, 2004)

Last month my 2-year-old had a meltdown all the way home because dh buckled him into his carseat. 20 minutes of hysterical screaming, "Mommy! No Daddy! I want Mommy do it!!!!!!"

When we got home, he would not stop screaming till we _re-enacted the whole thing._ I had to take him out of his carseat, put him back in and buckle him, then unbuckle him and take him back out. He's a nut.


----------



## SuperMarcy (Jul 4, 2004)

I so needed this thread today! This morning ds threw a massive tantrum because he couldn't decide between mac and cheese or chicken for lunch!


----------



## kissum (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, the best one had to be when we were at the grocery store.. We're in the check out line when she suddenly panicked and screamed that we needed to get broccoli NOW. Because, you know, the frozen kind we chose just simply won't do, it has to be fresh. I did get out of line to get it, but I had 3 people stop me on the way to ask if she was really demanding broccoli.









Tantrum of the day was when I didn't want to wear my cowboy boots to work. I was wearing a nice dress, hose...you get the picture. She screamed for the whole ride to preschool, where I finally had to tell her that I'd go home and put them on. And I did...right before I picked her up later. Good thing too, because it was the first thing she asked me and I'm sure she would've had another fit if I was still wearing my heels.


----------



## deadheadmomma (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thalia* 
My DD just turned one, and this is simultaneously the funniest, most reassuring, and most terrifying thread I've seen on MDC!

















:


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

...because he couldn't stay in his carseat, buckled up, on the living room floor, the last time we adjusted the harness straps....

... because he couldn't turn the lights on & off at the dr's office.... then because I made him stop licking the garbage can...









....because we put the rocks back outside....


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

We just had one where I was smooshing up some steamed carrot for my 9 mo to eat and my 3.5 yo started screaming and crying and throwing himself on the ground saying "I don't WANT to see carrots! I don't want to SEE carrots!!" We were hysterical over it. We never even suggested he touch them, let along eat them! But apparently seeing them was too much.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GradysMom* 
gnats

Really?


----------



## amnda527 (Aug 6, 2006)

I remember having a tantrum myself, when I was 3 or 4. In the morning I had to be the one to open my baby brother's door and see him first. One morning, and I clearly remember this...my grandma got to it first, I saw it open and freaked out. She hurried up and closed and said "see, here, come open it now!" But I wouldn't have it. I remember throwing myself on the floor screaming. It's interesting because I still remember feeling that strong emotion.


----------



## Cindy-Lou (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abitofcrunchmama* 
Over the weekend we were at a birthday party that had a kiddy pool. DS was having a grand time, in the pool, splashing around. I was eating a piece of bread and he wanted some--he dipped the bread into the water. I wouldn't let him eat it the soggy bread. Epic tantrum ensued. Who likes soggy bread?

My DS. He wanted water in a glass the other day so I gave him a bit. He poured it over his sandwich and then ate it all. Disgusting!


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Best.Thread.Ever.


----------



## krissi (Sep 24, 2004)

It doesn't result in a full blown tantrum as long as I "correct" myself quickly, but DS will flip out on me if I offer to get him "water" instead of "ice water." It doesn't even matter if he can see that there is ice in it. It is the end of the world if I do not specifically call it "ice water."


----------



## reece19 (May 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katielady* 
We live in an apartment complex, and my son LOVES coming with me into the stinky garbage room to drop bags of garbage and recycling into the bins. He's also really into declaring whether we're carrying recycling ("blue bapa") or garbage ("black bapa") -- and he's actually really good at telling which is which!

So today I was in a bit of a rush and got ahead of him, and chucked the recycling into the bin before he got there. He was like, "OH NO! BLUE BAPA!" I brought him into the room with me and showed him the garbage cans, hoping that would appease, but it was too late. I had thrown it in without him. Massive tantrum ensued, involving him throwing himself onto the nasty floor of the garage.

I don't even let him put the stuff in himself because I don't want his hands to get dirty- he just watches me do it. And apparently it's such an important part of his day that it was worth a full-on flip out.

Toddlers are so weird!









What weird things have sparked tantrums in your little one?









Peas. My oldest suddenly developed an intense fear of peas around age 2 and had horrible tantrums if the ended up on or near her plate. She still hates them at age 11, and still has no reason.

She was also scared of alfalfa sprouts for a while.


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

All my requests are met with,"DON'T SAY THAT MAMAAAAAA!" and "I SAID, DON'T SAY THOSE WORDS!!!!!!" and the loudest screams ever.

As in:
Me: Please climb into your carseat.
DD2: NO!!!! DON'T SAY THAT MAMA!!!!!!!
Me: We need to go to the store. Please climb into your seat.
DD2: DON'T SAY THOSE WORDS!!!!!!! **insert ear splitting shrieks here**

Not fun.


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

My youngest had a huge fit the other day (she was soooo tired) because her older brother *took a drink of water*. Oh the horror! lol That was a long day.


----------



## denvermom (Mar 14, 2006)

I wouldn't let him have ice cream for breakfast.


----------



## Citykid (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cindy-Lou* 
My DS. He wanted water in a glass the other day so I gave him a bit. He poured it over his sandwich and then ate it all. Disgusting!

My DS too. He loves dipping bread in water, in fact usually it's the only way he will eat bread. His water cup though, not chlorine swimming pool. I wouldn't let him eat that either.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Slicing the apple when she wanted it whole.

This drives me crazy b/c then the whole apple doesn't even get eaten! What a waste...


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
Slicing the apple when she wanted it whole.

This drives me crazy b/c then the whole apple doesn't even get eaten! What a waste...

I just put the uneaten part of the apple in the fridge. I canusually give him the same apple 3 or 4 times before it gets too icky. No, he still never finishes it, but it's better to throw out 1 half eaten apple than throwing out 3 apples with just 2 bites out of them.


----------



## jo15 (Jul 5, 2006)

She couldn't wear the shoes that were way too small and hurting her feet. We tried another pair that was too big. That was a tragedy too. And then because I tried to put sandals on top of her socks. Then because I tried to take the socks off. And then because she decided she'd wear my heavy clogs to the park and fell trying to get both feet into one.


----------



## Mommoo (Jun 26, 2008)

These stories are all so adorable! They make me laugh and empathize with the little people who are so traumatized by life.

I'm wondering when the tantrums will start. My little guy doesn't really tantrum yet. He'll get a little upset and cry about something minor, usually wanting to do something by himself, or if I'm not doing something the way he wants me to do it, but only when he's tired.

I want to share some stories too!









I do remember his first ever tantrum. It was the first winter (in Ottawa, Canada) after he learned to walk. He was just a year old and he desperately wanted to walk by himself on the dirty, slushy sidewalk of the busy city street while he was in his slipper shoes. He lost it!


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

because I wouldnt put a shoe on for him (he was already wearing shoes, and I couldnt get all 3 shoes on 2 feet!)

He LOVES shoes right now so I have to keep making him more!


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

... because I wouldn't let him eat the dog food he'd just taken out of the dog's mouth uke


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

This week?

Not being allowed to sit in the middle of the kitchen table.

Running out of fresh blackberries to eat.

Being offered fresh blueberries in place of the blackberries.

Taking a shower with Mommy instead of a bath because we were running out of time this morning.

Using the Fogoo sippy cup instead of the yucky yellow plastic one. (I just need to throw that one out.)

Having his diaper changed.

Wait...is it only 10:15 on Monday morning? Sheesh.


----------



## jpaigeadams (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I am laughing so hard reading these! I really needed this, after finally getting my son to sleep by rocking him in my arms after an hour and a half of a crying/screaming tantrum - the ENTIRE hour and a half - I kept thinking, surely he'll fall asleep soon, no one can be this tired and keep crying - caused by me trying to rock him to sleep in my arms.

This post just makes me feel SO much better about the weird little things my son throws tantrums over - I am so glad he's not the only one!

I agree that many of his tantrums center around tired times, and esp if we get off our usual nap/bedtime schedule.


----------



## cyberfish (Aug 13, 2005)

Because I wouldn't let her drive. Buckling her into her carseat, she's screaming, "No, mommy, I want to driiiive! I want to drive!!" And in front of a cop no less.


----------



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

Around here if she both wants and doesn't want something, like asks for something and then has a huge screaming fit when she gets it it _always_ means something else is up (tired, hungry, bored ect).

We get our share of bizarre tantrums that happen for no apparent reason though. Yesterday just after breakfast she grabbed her favorite doll (I am talking this doll is her best friend she adores her) and brought her to me and said "I take alex back the store, I want new alex" and when I tried to ask her why? she ran into the hallway with her and started screaming and throwing her into the walls and kicking her, complete epic meltdown.

It was very twilight zone, she is gentle by nature and I have never seen her treat a toy that way ever. Guess she just needed to vent though because later that day alex was back in her good graces.


----------



## crazylady (Mar 18, 2008)

Ds has to wear his "Hard Hat Harry" helmet every where! Some people have thought that he actually needed the helmet not just like to wear it!


----------



## glowan1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Like others, once we had 25 minutes of full-blown two-snot-streams down the face tantrum because I cut the bread in two, like I had every day for the last 2 weeks.
The next day she warned me to cut the bread, but not the peanut butter. Somehow I apparently did this. I don't know how, but I did.

Yeah. I'll put that on my resume.


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

This isn't exactly a tantrum, but it is bizarre. My son is now afraid of wind- especially if it makes things flap around. If he's walking with me and I'm carrying a paper bag from a shop, and the wind starts to blow the paper bag around, he starts crying and freaking out and saying he wants to go home. This made our recent vacation to a seaside town interesting, as there's almost always at least some wind! He talks a lot about things blowing away...I think he might be afraid the wind will blow him away?

It's weird, but it's kind of cute when he tries to talk himself down from it. Like, we'll be heading to the beach and he'll notice a little breeze, and he'll start saying nervously, "It not yindy out dere. It not too yindy. Dat not blow way."

Today we started working on the concept of "Not windy- breezy!"


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
I just put the uneaten part of the apple in the fridge. I canusually give him the same apple 3 or 4 times before it gets too icky. No, he still never finishes it, but it's better to throw out 1 half eaten apple than throwing out 3 apples with just 2 bites out of them.

We have this apple issue. After she eats from it once (because she has to have it whole), I save it. Later that day, I cut it up, sprinkle it with cinnamon and microwave it very briefly. The it is a *new*, *exciting* thing - a "warm apple".

My dd also really wants to drive sometimes. Her new thing is to say "you're bugging me" or "you're making me nervous" when I am trying to get her to do something she doesn't like eg change a stinky diaper.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thalia* 
My DD just turned one, and this is simultaneously the funniest, most reassuring, and most terrifying thread I've seen on MDC!









Yep... And I swear she turned into a toddler 4 days before her birthday in spite of the fact that she's not actually "toddling" yet.


----------



## Veronique (Nov 10, 2005)

Went to the store to buy burger buns, and the clerk didn't put the bag of buns in another plastic bag. So, my son freaked out saying he wants the buns in a bag! He cried all the way home and at home he kicked the crap out of the burger buns coz they weren't in an extra plastic carrying bag!!
We had to take one of our shopping bags and put the burger buns in that so he would calm down.


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

DD's first ever toddler tantrum with screams of desperation was when I wouldn't let her chew on the rubbery plastic end of her toothbrush. Especially when she was succeeding in tearing off bits.

It doesn't usually end in a major tantrum, but it's still embarrassing: Whenever DH or I have a beer she reaches for it and screams at the top of her lungs *"Beer!!!"* Now, she has never tasted beer, but she seems to desperatly want some. When this happens when there are any witnesses around I worry that others will think that I'm giving my child beer.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jjawm* 
Dd insists on wearing layers. Today she wore three different shirts. She threw a huge tantrum when I tried to take one off. Heaven forbid she actually wears just one shirt or dress like other children.

I used to do this. Pants, dress, skirt, shirt, sweater, all at once, and usually a petticoat on my head like a fabulous wig/veil/halo/petticoat/whatever....
And I still like my panties to match.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MimiB* 
Flipping out b/c he wants to nurse from the "other side" but then when I do get him the "other side", he instantly wants the first one again! ....

My DD does this. Back and forth, back and forth.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberfish* 
Because I wouldn't let her drive. Buckling her into her carseat, she's screaming, "No, mommy, I want to driiiive! I want to drive!!" And in front of a cop no less.









:


----------



## ilovebabies (Jun 7, 2008)

This just happened today.... My dd uses my arm as a "lovey" and she likes to stick her hands up my sleeve all the way up to my shoulders, which is easy to do in short sleaves.

This morning I threw a sweatshirt on because it was quite chilly in the house and she could not do this. I pushed up my sleeve past my elbow so she could still have my arm but since she couldn't get her hand all the way up, she had the meltdown of meltdowns. This lasted for a half hour as she demanded I take off that "bad" shirt. <sigh>


----------



## cellarstella (Jan 2, 2006)

Not exactly a tantrum, but a very long emotional cry... "boogers all gone!" It's a tragedy when all the boogers are gone.


----------



## acp (Apr 15, 2007)

I"m loving this thread....
DD has just recently started with the tantrums over pretty bizarre things, but we've had quite a few lately.
Lots over shoes - when she wants to put DH's or my shoes on, but then can't manage to or they fall off when she tries to walk. And this morning, because she wanted to wear shoes two sizes so small for her (some crocs a family member gave us that she never wore, since she wasn't wearing shoes when her feet were that small) and kept insisting those were the ones she wanted even when i showed her they wouldn't go on her feet.
And a major one last week because I wouldn't let her bring her special snuggly blanket in the bath with her...

Nice to know what fun stuff we have to look forward to!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh, these are fantastic! DD was never a huge tantrummer, but she did throw one memorable fit, running through the house wailing and sobbing, because she didn't know how to draw Hawaii.


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Let's see....

I'm wearing my hair up - she wants it down.
I'm wearing my hair down - she wants it up.
I'm wearing my glasses - she wants them off.
I'm talking on the phone, using the computer, practicing the violin, not looking at her for three minutes
I didn't carry her from the kitchen to the dining room (or fill in the blank a space of about 3 feet) - total leg and body flop to the floor meltdown
We forgot to bring all 3 baby dolls somewhere, and buckle them in and change their dipes and...
I wouldn't let her stir food in the HOT cast iron pan while making dinner

really, it can be anything, but those are the predictable ones!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Micah had one of his first long-winded tantrums today, but it was mostly crying with periods of bouncing and slightly elevated cries...Not screeching, but that is probably because there was no audience (he saves those for public showing, at least they are short-winded thank goodness).....All over the fact that I would not let him eat the toothpaste out of the tube.

All was only right with the world when he was distracted by being able to say "bye bye" to the contents of the toilet while flushing it.


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

Of course the most common phrase from my 2-year old is "Me do it!" We still call my older son "Noah do" because that was his phrase for doing things himself.

A few days ago I took DS2 out of his car seat and put him on the ground. "No, me do it" then he proceeded to climb back into his seat so he could climb back out again on his own









Unfortunately there are times when it isn't so easily resolved. Even when you try and amend the situation, the tantrum ship has already sailed. Fortunately it's not too bad, but it is pretty random.

I thought that 3 was the worst age for it, I called it the "Drama of three" and my older son (almost 5) still has a tantrum from time to time, particularly when he's tired.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

It doesn't usually end in a major tantrum, but it's still embarrassing: Whenever DH or I have a beer she reaches for it and screams at the top of her lungs "Beer!!!" Now, she has never tasted beer, but she seems to desperatly want some. When this happens when there are any witnesses around I worry that others will think that I'm giving my child beer.








Have you tried giving her some? Of course, that might induce an equally loud and embarrassing beer-phobia....

I remember tantrumming as a youngun because Mum did my hair in an Ugly ponytail, not a Pretty half-ponytail. This happened a lot, and yet it never occurred to me to simply tell Mum I wanted a half-ponytail...


----------



## turnipmama (Oct 29, 2006)

these are awesome. Our latest and strangest is over not letting DD eat the catfood.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

If I do what she asks me to do she will sometimes flip out, b/c I did what she asked. She wanted me to say "no" so she could argue with me. She loves to bait me. Everything is a power struggle lately, and she gets ticked if she gets her way, then she can't complain.

Another reason lately is b/c I breathe. Not loudly or oddly, or on her, just b/c I breathe. She does not want me to breathe. "mommy, don't breathe!" "I want you to die!"

I do no right around here, obviously.


----------



## MimiB (Jul 30, 2006)

I turned off the water to the hose in the backyard and he LOST it...even though he had stopped playing with the water quite a while ago.


----------



## karliyanchus (Jan 11, 2008)

it was a few years ago, but when my twin girls were around 2 they had the biggest violent fight over an imaginary toy. it was hilarious, except for the violent part, lol.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

These are hysterically funny. Thanks!

I once had to mediate a fight between two one-year-olds about two absolutely identical magic wand toys.

One little boy would look at the toy in the other's hand, drop the wand in his own hand and try to grab his friend's wand. Then the friend would go for the one on the floor and the first little boy would want that one again. Not that either of them wanted BOTH wands, they both just wanted the one the other boy was holding, until they got that one, and then they wanted the one the other boy was holding NOW. It was like a wierd "pass- the -baton and keep-away" game at the same time.

After 10 min of trying to convince them that the wands were the same and it didn't matter which one you had, as they melted down totally, I had to put both toys away. It was maybe the funniest thing I've ever seen toddlers do.


----------



## tjlucca (Jun 16, 2008)

DD got lost in her T shirt when trying to take it off and threw all of the cloths within reach all over the room (in between whines and cries). Then sat down in a huff as if all off her cloths were purposely being difficult.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Henri is FAMOUS for throwing tantrums about the most ridiculous things. He *has* to take a shower after his bath. Other things:

Could not decide where to put his little plastic potty, and spent so long trying to find a spot for it he pooped on the floor. All heck ensued....

Says he wants a banana. I give him a banana, he loses his marbles and screams the name of some other fruit.

He wanted to be carried up the stairs, and I was tired and didn't want to carry him. I called down "Henri, do you want milky?" (this usually makes him come running) but he just sat at the bottom step and screamed and cried. Eventually he was hyperventilating and I had to go and get him







He sure knows how to get his way with mommy.

Paddy doesn't have tantrums unless he's extremely tired, but even then he's never been the type to have many tantrums.

then of course Paddy and Henri will fight over A-N-Y-T-H-I-N-G. Trying to do something special for one child is impossible unless you take them out alone. Otherwise we have to get two pinwheels at the grocery store, two stuffed animals at the toy store, and so on.... They've fought over pieces of paper, coins, used Q-tips, etc... I had no idea kids could be so competitive, honestly. It really shocks me how much they will fight over the silliest things.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

:


----------



## BunniMummi (Jan 28, 2005)

My four year old flipped out this morning because I put my jacket on while he was in the bathroom. How could I not have seen *that* coming?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

so far this morning, because I refused to drink out of the dog bowl


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masel* 
The cheese broke. She wanted a slice of cheese and as I handed it to her the corner broke off. She wouldn't eat it and threw it on the floor.

omg that's my dd! Or if i open a granola bar and it happens to break, nope she won't eat it!
I sometimes feel like i'm in the bomb squad opening the cheese very carefully as not to break it at all!


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
so far this morning, because I refused to drink out of the dog bowl


----------



## beachsea (Oct 23, 2006)

We had a dog water bowl tantrum this mornign too, followed by me chasing her around as she ate dog food. She got in in before i could stop it...







:

Generally when anyone sits on one of her many blankets out the screams come!


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
so far this morning, because I refused to drink out of the dog bowl


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beachsea* 
We had a dog water bowl tantrum this mornign too, followed by me chasing her around as she ate dog food. She got in in before i could stop it...







:

Generally when anyone sits on one of her many blankets out the screams come!

blech! our pets are veg for practical reasons too. I think it might be because the dog's bowls are shiny metal and he likes to see himself in the bottom.

actually we started this home made dog food from a local mill with organic oats and beets and sweet potatoes and wheat germ and lentils, the beeb can eat as much of that as he wants!


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

DD's tantrums are almost always about clothes. Specifically shoes and socks. She has one pair of sandals that she will wear and nothing else. Everything pinches her toes -- all closed toed shoes and all socks.









She will also only wear dresses and skirts. She is in for as shocker in a month or so when it gets cold.


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

Great thread!









Yesterday I made a sandwich for myself. What _was_ I thinking?
















...He didn't want one, so he didn't think I should make one for anyone. Poor guy.








It was delicious, by the way.


----------



## denvermom (Mar 14, 2006)

Last night, my husband was putting new batteries in the flashlight. Little man came unglued because he wanted Daddy to put 3 batteries in the flashlight. Unfortunately, the flashlight only holds two batteries. Oh, the horror.


----------



## Cekimon (Feb 3, 2008)

Today we tried free story hour at the library again. The first time was great - no problems. Second time I took my mom as a helper (I have new baby too) and it ended in disaster. My toddler (age 2) was wandering around the room which wasn't the problem. I know when he gets too far and I need to step in. My mom was the problem. She took off after him and he started running. Then he wouldn't stop running...all the way out the library and when he picked him up he started screaming. So we left.

Today I tried again. I freed up all "distractions." i wore the baby in the moby so he wouldn't try pushing the stroller all over the room. I only took in the diaper bag - nothing else. Well, I can't sit on the floor very well and he likes to sit with me. I don't force him to sit on the floor. for awhile he was on one knee and the baby was on the other. But then he kept getting down and then up, down, then back up. I realized he wanted me to scoot over so my butt was half hanging off the chair so he could share the chair with me. This really nice lady saw the whole thing and scooted everyone down and put a chair for him next to me so he could have his own chair. This new chair made him lose it and he starts crying and pushing the chair away. The baby was already getting fussy and needing to nurse so sharing a chair with a nursing baby, 35 pound toddler was not working too well. So I said, "let's go" and he continued to throw a bigger fit because he didn't want to leave. So I had to grab him and carry him out of the library screaming. nice huh? Thank goodness it's a small library and not very busy. but in the parking lot, i had to set him down to get my keys out and he takes off running.... in the parking lot... again, thank goodness it's not busy...but still. big no no. i finally get us all situated in the car.
I just really don't ever want to go back even though it's a neat little thing for kids. they show and read some books, then do an art project. so frustrating that he can't handle it. (or is it me?!?) what could i have done different to calm him down?? He never wants to sit on the floor unless i do but i can't always get on the floor. it hurts and it's not easy with the baby.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cekimon* 
T
I just really don't ever want to go back even though it's a neat little thing for kids. they show and read some books, then do an art project. so frustrating that he can't handle it. (or is it me?!?) what could i have done different to calm him down?? He never wants to sit on the floor unless i do but i can't always get on the floor. it hurts and it's not easy with the baby.

Honestly, I'd wait six months and try again. Three, or almost three, might be more ready for this kind of adventure than two.

It sounds like the experience is a little stressful for him, too. He might enjoy it when he is a little older -- and maybe your baby will be old enough to get something out of it, too!


----------



## winnie (Aug 31, 2005)

I feel SO much better knowing that there are toddlers everywhere doing the same crazy things as DS.









-If anyone else peels his banana, OR, if the banana breaks while he is peeling it. He will not eat a broken banana. It pretty much breaks every time.

-He only wants to eat cheese right off the block. He will dissolve right on the floor if I so much as get a knife out of the drawer! (and no we don't let him eat the cheese from the block!)

-he will not ride in a stroller or walk if we're trying to go to the park. Even though he likes the park, he has no interest in actually _getting_ there. We have to have a million conversations on the way about how you have to move your legs to get somewhere. I have had to carry him home, crying, the past three times we've been.

erin


----------



## MimiB (Jul 30, 2006)

Here's one I saw just this morning at the playground.

A little boy who looked to be maybe 2.5 just dissolved in tears of frustration b/c his mom's sandal was dangling off her foot...and not completely on her foot.

She explained it to us and we had SUCH a hard time not laughing at this poor child's frustration over the sandal-less foot.

Seriously - you gotta love their thought processes.


----------



## sjdemo (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybunmom* 
Flushing the toilet. Apparently, I'm not allowed to when she pees. If I forget, and flush it myself, she screams. When I remember to let her do it, she says, "Whine, Mommy, whine!" She wants *me* to whine about not being able to flush the toilet! And then she tells me I can do it next time.

My two year old throws a fit if I don't let him flush after _I've_ used it!!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

The first real tantrum I had to deal with DD was four and threw a fit because I was doing the laundry. Nothing special went in, my clothes and DH's clothes. But apperently I was NOT allowed to do laundry EVER! (I learned later that according to DD laundry was a very bad thing to do.)


----------



## PMolly (Dec 16, 2005)

Because I cooked the pancake batter instead of letting him eat it all raw.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cellarstella* 
Not exactly a tantrum, but a very long emotional cry... "boogers all gone!" It's a tragedy when all the boogers are gone.









This one might be the winner.


----------



## katie&micah (May 16, 2005)

Because I talked to her. Because I looked at her. Because I didn't talk to her. Because I didn't look at her. Because I offered her water. Because I helped her drink the water later (was in a heavy glass) when she decided she wanted some. Because I handed her a toy. Because I looked at her again. As you can see it's been a fabulous day.


----------



## curvyred (Jan 27, 2006)

Because there was no more cupcake. My almost no-sugar-eating babe got to share a cupcake at the Farmer's Market with me and absolutely melted down when it was all gone. Several people at nearby tables expressed concern over his obvious distress, then laughed heartily when we explained the reason.









Today, it was because he realized that he had allowed DADDY to read the first half of THE BOOK (the only one we can read him) and MAMA was available (ie, in the house.) Nevermind I was on the phone returning phone calls while he climbed off daddy's lap, book in hands and open to the page they were reading so that we could just pick up where daddy left off. When we didn't immediately commence reading, oh, the tears were flowing.

It's SO hard to be a toddler when mama will only read THE BOOK 14 times a day.


----------



## lynpchef (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maddymama* 
Not as funny as being asked to whine when the toilet is flushed..... but DD threw a TANTRUM the other day bc we didn't go to the airport.
We had no reason to go to the airport, and hadn't gone to the airport for months, and I have no idea why she thought we might go to the airport, but there it is.....
~maddymama

This is the funniest thing I heard all weekend!


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katie&micah* 
Because I talked to her. Because I looked at her. Because I didn't talk to her. Because I didn't look at her. Because I offered her water. Because I helped her drink the water later (was in a heavy glass) when she decided she wanted some. Because I handed her a toy. Because I looked at her again.

I see you have met my dd. She sometimes tantrums b/c I give her what she asks for.


----------



## lemurik (Jul 26, 2007)

Not my kid, but another one (18mo?) in the park.
Threw a tantrum because I (a total stranger he just met) wouldn't go with him home...
I was just being nice and talking to him.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

I narrowly avoided a full blown tantrum at bedtime because I understood her when she specified which book I should read (Moon book = Goodnight Moon) and then somehow figured out when she screamed "don't say a words" she mean I was supposed to read it silently. And not show her the pictures either. O-Kay!


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denvermom* 
Last night, my husband was putting new batteries in the flashlight. Little man came unglued because he wanted Daddy to put 3 batteries in the flashlight. Unfortunately, the flashlight only holds two batteries. Oh, the horror.

Oh yeah we have lots of these kind here too. Paddy tries to do impossible things like this. He'll freak if he can't get a fork to stand up on the table, and its not uncommon for him to try to cram a big thing into a small thing (apparently 3yo's have no concept of size ) and then cry when it doesn't work.

Oh yes and there's never enough ketchup. Paddy will use a tiny bit of it and demand more ketchup. There always has to be a big glob of it on his plate if we're eating chicken or other things he likes to dip in.


----------



## denvermom (Mar 14, 2006)

My son must have a psychic connection to yours. He does the same thing with ketchup. The pile of ketchup is often larger than the amount of food he has.


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Us too with the ketchup! It's like he goes into a ketchup panic if the pile starts to get small (i.e. normal-sized







).


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

We have a mantra in our house:

_There will always be enough ketchup, there will always be enough ketchup_...


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Because I tried to give him fresh watrer from the water filter instead of letting him drink the water that his dandelion was sitting in in a dirty glass. We were finally able to compromise on holding the dandelion while nursing after a good half hour of full on screaming.


----------



## DavinaT (Jun 28, 2005)

When eggs break the 'wrong way' - i.e. when the egg yolks don't come out of the shell whole and seperate from the white. Now bear in mind that they are for omelette or scrambled egg and will be indistinguisable from the white when I'm whisking them but they have to come out of the shell seperate.
Becuase I can't go barefoot too - so I did. It was a saturday and when Beloved came in and Wanted to know why I was barefoot (he reckons it's unhygenic) I simply said I was setting a bad example! :-D
Because dogs can't wear shoes when the weather gets cold. This is more sadness than tantrum
Because the dog can't come to school (playschool but he calls it school) too - so we 'teach' the dog on Saturday's now!
Because spinning around in a little circle causes dizziness - I mean what else would it cause!
Becuase there are no purple snakes but there are purple flowers and vegetables!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No, I have NO idea where that came from but we had to draw lots of purple snakes.
And the best of all at the bank recently. Now bear in mind I'm only in bank once in forver becuase I do most financial stuff online but on this occasion I was off work and needed to organise a credit transfer. The teller noticed that my credit card holder was torn, as it had been for quite sometime - so she gave me a new one and binned the old one. Three seconds away from the counter and l'il one went into meltdown 'Noooo I wa wa waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaantted that' 'she tooooooooooooook it'. I eventually figured out that it was the torn card holder. I offered to get him a new one but no he wanted THAT one. We went back to the counter and got the old one back. Apparently it 'sounds flip flap' and the untorn card holder is 'nother flip flap'. Clearly they sound different and he likes the sound of the torn one.
- Silly me.


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

"I don't _waaaant_ daddy to go poo poo!!!!" Followed by screaming, crying, thrashing around on the floor.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enudely* 
"I don't _waaaant_ daddy to go poo poo!!!!" Followed by screaming, crying, thrashing around on the floor.


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

I have only read some of the replies, but I love this thread more than anything.









Let's see. This morning Katie went into full-on tantrum mode because her sister dared to flush Katie's pee. A few hours later Katie went insane when I took off her full pee diaper, and was a mess of hysterical tears and snot until I actually put it back on her and let her tell me it was OK to take it off.

Lilly went off tonight because I wanted her to wash her hands in the upstairs sink, not downstairs. And then when my husband took her downstairs, she went insane because Kate was washing hers in the sink upstairs, and threw a fit until he took her back up here.


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krissi* 
It doesn't result in a full blown tantrum as long as I "correct" myself quickly, but DS will flip out on me if I offer to get him "water" instead of "ice water." It doesn't even matter if he can see that there is ice in it. It is the end of the world if I do not specifically call it "ice water."

That reminds me - I have one twin who wants ice in her water, and one who absolutely will not stand for it. I can remember who prefers what but for some reason my husband cannot. I have to admit to a giggle when he tries to give Katie a cup of ice water and is totally shocked by the ensuing mayhem.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karliyanchus* 
it was a few years ago, but when my twin girls were around 2 they had the biggest violent fight over an imaginary toy. it was hilarious, except for the violent part, lol.

I can _so_ easily see this happening here.


----------



## denvermom (Mar 14, 2006)

Last night, he wanted mushrooms. He was on the floor screaming. I don't think he's ever had a mushroom before. Unfortunately, we didn't have any.


----------



## Citykid (Feb 9, 2006)

My DS just threw the biggest fit because he insisted the noodles we were offering him for dinner were not pasta, they were beans. Beans. We took a can of beans out of the pantry and asked him what they were. Amid tears, he screamed that they were pasta. Excitedly we asked if he would then like to have some of that "pasta" for dinner. Oh, how could we be so foolish.

He finally agreed to eat some hummous, and proceeded to eat a superhuman amount of it.







:


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Tonight we had a tantrum because DS took out the colander when he went into the kitchen with DH, since DH was making pasta for dinner. He then screamed for the next 10 minutes while the pasta cooked because Daddy won't pour the hot water out in the colander and make the pasta done. Once the pasta was done and poured into the colander he headed to the dining room and climbed happily up on his chair to eat.


----------



## MimiB (Jul 30, 2006)

Here's one from this morning. DH handed me a large handful of diapers to put in DS' room and butter-fingers that I am fumbled them and diapers fell everywhere. I said, "Uh Oh"...which we say anytime something falls. But, DS saw all the diapers everywhere and quite literally fell to the floor and WEEPED. Face-down-outstretched-just-can't-deal crying!

It was hilarious (except for his obvious upset). Especially since I've probably dropped diapers before.


----------



## NaturalMamaof2 (Oct 3, 2008)

: I love this thread. It makes me feel better about my 3.5 year old!

She just went through a phase of crying when the toilet gets flushed. The toilet downstairs had overflowed one day, freaked her out, and now she refuses to flush any toilet and when she is around when I flush, she makes me forewarn her so she can run away from it lol!

She will also throw a fit if she cant burp her sister lol. She had a total meltdown this past Sunday over that. It would've been funny if we were not in the drive thru at Long John Silvers at the time!









She's my drama queen.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

OMG this is the funniest ever. i just happened to come upon this thread and couldnt stop reading. takes me back coz my dd is now 6 years old but she did have her major tantrum of the year last week coz i wouldnt drive 10 miles to get the exact box of cereal we had left at our friend's house. full blown throwing up tantrum. she was tired.

my fav one was again when she was tired. we had spent about 3 hours at the renaissance fair. and we had an hours drive back with friends who had taken us. now my dd has an unnervingly loud cry that really puts the driver on edge.

she wanted to buckle her imaginary friend in the car seat so she would be safe and she could sit next to her without her car seat. OMG i was shaking inside. but i tried calmly to convince her that we couldnt let the police see her 'uncarseated'. living midtown she was v. familiar with policemen. i tried empathising with her that life was so unfair. i was trying to get her to stop crying so that it would be safe to drive.

well we got in anyways and 45 mins later she finally fell asleep. all that while i was talking in a low calm tone trying to get her to stop crying. when she did fall asleep you should have heard the silence in the car.

her way of increasing the length of our dinner time was to have all her imaginary animal friends join us for dinner (thankfully i didnt have to lay out table settings for them) and i would have to talk to them too. and each of them had a different voice which i had to use with them. oh i made mistakes - and lived to tell teh story.

when she really wanted to be picked up but i was busy with something else she would come racing and say either the polar bear, dragon or dinosaur was chasing her and i HAD TO pick her up.

at 3 when i threw away her mangled, chewed up straw after lunch. mommy u threw my best friend aay. how COULD you do that to me!!!

mean mommy.


----------



## NaturalMamaof2 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have yet to read all the pages yet, but does anyone elses toddler freak out and cry when they SEE the trash man coming?! And God forbid the truck get close lol...it's complete, total meltdown. Then once he goes away, she will stop and start talking about it!


----------

